# Transformer recommendation: LGB Mogul with Digital Sound



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

I just purchased a LGB Mogal with OEM Digital Sound that was built in 1998. Prior to my purchase I was running a Beginner Set which consisted of a small engine (LGB 2017), a high side gondola and caboose. Long story short, took off the old engine and replaced it with the new mogul and the new engine seems to be running pretty slow (note; I'm not running the two engines on the track together). I'm wondering if it is a transformer issue. I do have 20 feet of track but the other engine runs fine. 

Do you think I need to upgrade the transformer? If so, I don't want to spend a ton of money on something that does more than what I need it to do. Which one would you recommend buying? Or, could it be a problem with the engine?

Thanks guys!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Starter set power packs will barely run one engine. If you want to run more than one motor you need to upgrade. Sound also draws power, that is probably why you are having problems. The new engine most likely has a smoke generator and lights, that also draws power. You need a power pack that puts out 5+amps. The starters put out a little over 1 amp if you are lucky. I think that most of us would recomment a power supply that puts out at least 10 amps. That will allow you to run almost anything your would want to, with in reason.


Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Take a look at Bridgeworks website, you maybe able to find something that suits your needs; nice people, helpful, and great product. You may want to talk to Dave, the owner, he could certainly help your decide. 

Mohammed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mohammed:

I have three Bridgewerks and I am very happy with them. Dave is very helpful if you have a problem with one of his units. 

Chuck


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

I run several moguls, even doubleheading. All have sound. I use track power and have been using the MRC ControlMaster 20. It works extremely well. However, it is not listed on the current MRC web page, so I suspect it is out of production (just my thoughts). I had to add another power supply recently and purchased the new USA Trains Railpoewr 10. It is a VERY good pack. I will likely buy another when needed.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By chuck n on 01 Dec 2011 06:43 PM 
Thanks Mohammed:

I have three Bridgewerks and I am very happy with them. Dave is very helpful if you have a problem with one of his units. 

Chuck 



Chuck:

I think Dave is quite heplful regardless of whether or not you have a problem, as is his wife who runs the office, and he offers an extensive range of power products to suit just about any need.

Mohammed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most LGB starter sets of the early 90's had a less than 1/2 amp power supply. This would run a single motor engine. 

A 1 amp supply will run the LGB mogul just fine, but higher current outputs of a new supply will enable you to run bigger engines in the future, so buy as large a supply you can afford, you will eventually use the extra power.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...CF4563.jpg

I have the consist of LGB D&RGW cars. I use a 3 amps Bridgewerks, but, if I could do it again I would like the 15 amp unit. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If your starter transformer is a 1A unit and you can't run the engine, you need to consider a problem with the engine as well. If the motor is "dying" than we have seen current draws of 2A+ on slow motion instead of the typical .2A or .3A (without OEM sound). This could certainly as well lead to the slow motion.


----------

